# Water mark on table top



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

I know this is not a router question, but can someone guide me with some help on how to remove the water stain(?????) on the top of this table. It appears to be a veneered top, and I don't want to sand it. This belongs to the mother of a very good friend of mine and she thinks it's worth many $...I don't agree, but I also don't beleive in smashing dreams.

Thanks for any help.

Rick


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

There a number ways to do this 
Here one To *remove* white *rings* left by wet glasses on wood *furniture*, mix equal parts vinegar and olive oil and apply it with a soft cloth while moving with the wood grain. Use another clean, soft cloth to shine it up


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Semipro (sorry I don't know your given name) thank you for the quick response. 

Rick


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Potowner1 said:


> I know this is not a router question, but can someone guide me with some help on how to remove the water stain(?????) on the top of this table. It appears to be a veneered top, and I don't want to sand it. This belongs to the mother of a very good friend of mine and she thinks it's worth many $...I don't agree, but I also don't beleive in smashing dreams.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> ...


I hope Semipro's solution (No Pun Intended) works as intended.

You are likely correct on the $ value of the table. In the last few months I have tried to reclaim wood from some very valuable furniture. The newer the furniture the less wood there actually is. On the Broyhill/Basset triple dresser which was about 30 years old the fronts of the drawers the base molding and most of the frame of the mirror was wood.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Potowner1 said:


> Semipro (sorry I don't know your given name) thank you for the quick response.
> 
> Rick





Potowner1 said:


> Semipro (sorry I don't know your given name) thank you for the quick response.
> 
> Rick


Given name John
If you look online you find several ways to to fix this problem. The trick patience do not get overly aggressive take your time


----------



## Chris Itin (Oct 15, 2019)

Semipro said:


> There a number ways to do this
> Here one To *remove* white *rings* left by wet glasses on wood *furniture*, mix equal parts vinegar and olive oil and apply it with a soft cloth while moving with the wood grain. Use another clean, soft cloth to shine it up


The vinegar and olive oil solution is a good place to start. I've also had luck in the past with a Tibet Almond Stick, Old English Scratch Cover (for dark wood), and...get ready for it...mayonnaise. Yep, mayonnaise.


----------

